# Regular Season Game 44 Thread: Houston Rockets @ Memphis Grizzlies (30/01/06)



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh man, I'm ready for some Yao Mania! (not the poster)

Go Rockets!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao is back :banana:


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Yaaaahhhh, YAO MING YAO MING YAO MING...YAO MIIIIINNNNNNGGGGG :banana: 

Very impressive start for Yao and the whole team, running the break and playing defense.
Yao started fantastic, moving well for someone whose been bedridden for awhile. Good start, I have a good feeling, Tracy's jumper looks tight tonight.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Stro :dead: Is the man allergic to rebounds?


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Remove Moochie from the court now, I'm tired of watching him back people down from mid-court to the three point line for 10 seconds. And wake up Stro!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Moochie Norris is just horrible. Could be one of the ten worst players in the league.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

What is up with our free throws? Yao gets a pass but everyone else suck. Why didn't the rox try to pickup Chucky Atkins to backup Rafer?


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

urgh, 30% shooting in the 3rd quarter, down 54-67. We're shooting ourselves out of this.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Everyone but Howard and Yao look half asleep.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

end of the 3rd 55-68 Memphis

houston is 0-10 from the 3pt line


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

it'd be nice to see Tracy & Yao on the court together coach.....maybe next game


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Finally we made a 3 pt


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

3rd straight loss.....Hou: 77 Memphis: 86

Key stats: 3-17 from 3pt; 8-18 ft; 8 bench points.

I know this may not mean much but does anyone know whether or not Houston "tried" to sign Chucky Atkins.....i mean damn!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Wesley only plays decent defense once in every 8 or so games. This wasn't one of them. He can't finish, and he seems to be lacking in confidence. He does not deserve to be a starter on a lottery team.

T-Mac crashed the boards with abandon, but it was another relatively poor showing from him. 

Yao brought some much needed interior defense (I know I've said it a hundred times, but he really has improved this season), but he looked tired and his old faults came through. The refs didn't help.

Now when I go to the General Board, I'll bet there will be a thread claiming that Pau Gasol is better than Yao Ming. The Grizzlies won, didn't they? They have the better record. Just don't watch the game or look at the stats.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i dont think its completely fair to ***** about yao's stamina after one game. he was stuck in bed with an IV and couldnt run and jump until like a week ago.

and playing without yao seemed to really help howard confidence and he seems to be keeping it up. if yao gets back to form, mcgrady leaves his slump, and howard keeps his confidence, it could be formidable. hell, if howard keeps up this intensity he could even record a block *gasp*


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

wow, and I thought the Spurs was a poor FT shooting team.... 8-19??

Good news is Yao is back, and I guess it'll take a few more games before the team gets rolling again. But 3rd lost in a roll, not positive at all...


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Didn't watch the game.but from the boxscore, we were not that bad at all despite the 3pts and FT . I'd say its only a bad night for our guys. There not many games out there with such a low % of 3pts and FT. plus we need time for our newcomers to adapt when Yao's playing. 
seems Head's been struggling lately. He should really step up!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)




----------

